

Please. Stop Using Git - ricny046
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4PFDKIc2fs

======
stephenr
Git certainly has some positives but suggesting that Git obviates the need for
someone to maintain a central server for it, or that it’s conservative with
disk space is ridiculous.

------
robinhoodexe
Disclaimer: it's a joke.

